# Abu Garcia Orra SX review



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Been an Abu Garcia fan since the 1970s but never felt like a low profile baitcaster was really a necessity for me. I finally decided to try one but didn't want to invest a fortune. I shopped around without deciding, then found out about the new Orra SX. I figured I'd try one at that price and got it yesterday. Spooled it with 10# test Ande mono and put it on a 6' ML Cabela's E-Glass rod. 
I took it out and tried a few casts, but it seemed like the brakes weren't doing their job. I read the supplied book and found no mention of how to adjust the brake, so I emailed Abu Garcia about how to remove the left sideplate to inspect the brake. 
Got the sideplate off today (with Abu Garcia's help and a schematic showing the lock screw location) and found the 3 "pitch" brakes were locked in the off position. I unlocked them so they would brake the spool and headed for the local lake.
I like to adjust spool tension much lighter than recommended and depend on the brakes and thumb control to prevent line overruns. With spool tension adjusted so the lure would fall to the ground when I release the spool I started casting.
This reel casts very well!!!!!!!
I was able to get good distance with fairly light lures (1/4 to 3/8 oz) and had no problems with overruns except for one when I managed to snag a tree limb. 
The reel seems to be top quality even though it is made in China. It is smooth & quiet, and has a few unexpected features such as a lube port so you can lube the main gear without removing the side plate.

I just may spend more time casting artificial lures this next summer, this reel seems to be very well made and is comfortable to use. I just might even invest in a better rod to put it on, even though I like the action of the E-Glass rod. (it's a bit like me - s l o w)


----------

